# Marriott Grande Vista - MGR vs MGV



## disneymom1 (Mar 3, 2012)

What is the difference between Grande Vista MGR and MGV?  I understand one has to do with Florida club but as far as exchanging goes, is one more desirable than the other?  Does one have dedicated 2 bedrooms versus lockouts, better location, etc?

Will need to add an extra night (staying 8 nights) either to front or end of my reservation.  Is the best way to reserve an extra night thru Marriott MOD discount?  If I am staying in a 2 bedroom for the week, for the extra night do I need to reserve another 2 bedroom or can I just reserve a 1 bedroom or studio?  I assume I would have to check out and check in?  Can I have my luggage stored at bell services while waiting the room to be ready so we can enjoy the parks for the day?

Thanks!


----------



## OutAndAbout (Mar 4, 2012)

disneymom1 said:


> What is the difference between Grande Vista MGR and MGV?  I understand one has to do with Florida club but as far as exchanging goes, is one more desirable than the other?  Does one have dedicated 2 bedrooms versus lockouts, better location, etc?


we've had consecutive weeks booked at MGR & MGV and never had to move so I don't believe it will impact where you're located on the resort 



disneymom1 said:


> Will need to add an extra night (staying 8 nights) either to front or end of my reservation.  Is the best way to reserve an extra night thru Marriott MOD discount?


 If you're a points owner there are additional discount codes available:
MOD - Owner 25% Discount & 35% if you pay with the Marriott Visa.
Y85 - Premier Owner 30% Discount.
Y83 - Premier Owner 40% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.
P34 - Premier Plus Owner 35% Discount.
P33 - Premier Plus Owner 45% Discount when you pay with the Marriott Visa.



disneymom1 said:


> If I am staying in a 2 bedroom for the week, for the extra night do I need to reserve another 2 bedroom or can I just reserve a 1 bedroom or studio?  I assume I would have to check out and check in?  Can I have my luggage stored at bell services while waiting the room to be ready so we can enjoy the parks for the day?


If you book a 2br for your extra night probably won't have to move (but can if you want to). If you book a 1br or studio you'd have to move villas (unless they upgrade you to keep you in a 2br).


----------



## NboroGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

disneymom1 said:


> What is the difference between Grande Vista MGR and MGV?  I understand one has to do with Florida club but as far as exchanging goes, is one more desirable than the other?  Does one have dedicated 2 bedrooms versus lockouts, better location, etc?
> 
> Will need to add an extra night (staying 8 nights) either to front or end of my reservation.  Is the best way to reserve an extra night thru Marriott MOD discount?  If I am staying in a 2 bedroom for the week, for the extra night do I need to reserve another 2 bedroom or can I just reserve a 1 bedroom or studio?  I assume I would have to check out and check in?  Can I have my luggage stored at bell services while waiting the room to be ready so we can enjoy the parks for the day?
> 
> Thanks!



MGR and MGV are the same. Makes no difference.

You can book your extra night to be whatever size you need.  You may not have to move, either, if you let them know at the front desk when you check in (or better yet, a week before your arrival).  For example, if you book a 1BR villa or a studio for a night prior to your 2BR week reservation, this is really just a portion of a 2BR lockoff and they may let you stay there for your week, attaching the remaining portion of the 2B for your week.  

We once did something similar - we own both a 2BR lockoff and a 3BR lockoff at Grande Vista.  Once we reserved our 3BR for a week, and then the 2BR for the following week.  They told us they were going to let us stay in the 3BR, with the lockoff no longer being available to us for the 2nd week.  On one hand I was happy that we didn't have to move - on the other hand, we own a 2BR lockoff and I reserved that for our 2nd week and I wanted the lockoff, which has a separate entrance plus an extra balcony, so I told them I wanted my 2BR lockoff even if it mean having to move.  The point is they were willing to work around our different sized units so we wouldn't have to move, if that's what we wanted.


----------

